# 26th Annual Sportsmen's Dinner - March 31st



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Saturday March 31st

Doors open at 4pm for displays of fishing gear to taxidermy mounts, to archery/hunting gear. Dinner served at 5pm. Guests are asked to bring a dish to pass and call for reservations so we know how many seats to set up. It is open to everyone - man, woman, outdoors person or not. Just come enjoy some spectacular food, great stories, and meet some local friends and neighbors.

See attached flyer for more details and information to sign up.

SEE YOU THERE!!!!


----------

